# Limewire 4



## mecagogo (25 Mai 2004)

Je viens tout juste de télécharger hier la version 4 de limewire et elle est extrêmement lente par rapport à la 3.8. Il y a quelque chose qui bogue, qui le ralentit, mais je ne sais pas quoi.
C'est arrivé à d'autres?


----------



## fabillot (25 Mai 2004)

Non, çà marche nickel chez moi.


----------



## Tiobiloute (25 Mai 2004)

mecagogo a dit:
			
		

> C'est arrivé à d'autres?



Justement je me pose la question vu que le 3,8 ralentit déja énormément ma machine, alors j'hésite à passer à la 4


----------



## Caribou (26 Mai 2004)

D'autres softs de peer sont beaucoup plus fluides, ergonomiques et efficaces que limewire. Lime a toujours souffert de se probleme de temps de reponse et de sa lourdeur d'affichage


----------



## ed71 (26 Mai 2004)

plus rapide chez moi, enfin moins lent que la 3.8


----------



## sankaoo (30 Juin 2004)

Ben pour moi c une veritable Mer.. , il met impossible de recuperer les fichiers dans leurs etats de telechargement precedent, si ca continue comme ca je vais laisser tomber le MAC et passer au PC  je suis sous OS 9.2.2 ( G3 BEIGE 384 Mo ). quand je veux quitter LIMEWIRE, impossible je suis obligé de de faire la manip forcé a quitter.


----------



## gnarl (3 Juillet 2004)

Slt, 
ben moi j'avais Limevire 3. chais pu, 3.8 sans doute, et ça marchait nickel. J'ai téléchargé la version 4 et depuis nada ! Dès que je lance l'appli, elle quitte avec le message "erreur type 1". j'ai aloué plus de mémoire mais c'est toujours pareil. je l'ai réinstallée au moins 6 fois, idem Limewire quitte aussitôt. Si quelqu'un a une solution (ou un autre soft basique du même tonneau, je suis sous OS9), merci !


----------



## gnarl (4 Juillet 2004)

Alors . Vraiment personne pour m'aider un peu ? Ouuiiin !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2004)

iMac DV 400 - os 9.1...

J'ai installé la version 4.5 depuis quelques semaines et plus aucun pb   (et en plus il y a plein "d'améliorations"...)
(bon, de temps en temps, ca "fige" quelques secondes, 10 / 15 s maxi... mais sans conséquences.. faut juste être patient dans ce cas.. inutile de se précipiter sur le bouton du siege ejectable  ) )

Ha oui j'oubliais, j'avais testé la version 4 (je crois ?) il  y a quelques temps... oulalalala une vrai cata plantage dans 100 % des tentatives de lancement.. zou... vite ! -> poubelle


----------



## vinceg46 (9 Juillet 2004)

limewire est passé aussi à la poubelle, ça ramait trop .
Poisoned c'est pas mal...


----------



## Caribou (9 Juillet 2004)

vinceg46 a dit:
			
		

> limewire est passé aussi à la poubelle, ça ramait trop .
> Poisoned c'est pas mal...


Bonne idée   
Sinon tu as Xfactor qui marche tres bien


----------



## louisedor (12 Juillet 2004)

vinceg46 a dit:
			
		

> limewire est passé aussi à la poubelle, ça ramait trop .
> Poisoned c'est pas mal...


 Après avoir testé Limewire et d'autres P2P sous os10,3, ya pas photo, c'est à mon avis Poisoned qui se defends le mieux.

Certe, beaucoup de fichiers restent en "waiting ou Paused", mais quand sa démarre, il m'arrive souvent d'approcher des 140 ko/s en cumulé avec des pointes à 80 ko pour un fichier audio ou vidéo (exemple ; un divx de 700mo chargé en 2h30..... No comment)


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2005)

Moi LIMEWIRE reste pour moi le meilleur, c'est le seul qui est capable de me lancer 10 DL en même temps à 30 ko/sec et sinon de partir à 180 ko/sec quand le fichier est beaucoup partagés, ça part toute de suite, pas besoin d'attendre des plombes.

Une question cependant avec la version 4.8.0, comment fait-on pour limiter la bande passante en upload ?? J'ai beau baisser le niveau à 0, on continue de uploader chez moi à 20 ko/sec et on me tue complètement ma bande passante.  

Et c'est la bande passante des chargements ou des transfert qu'il faut limiter ? C'est pas clair....


----------



## AroundTheWorld (21 Mars 2005)

justement 0 veux dire aucune limite de bande, tu dois rentrer le chiffre max pour ta bande passante  ;-)  @+


----------



## canardo (21 Mars 2005)

perso j'ai laisse tomber lime par son jumeau cabos bien meilleur, plus rapide et surtout moins gourmand en ressource.. lime est a la poubelle. et en plus l'icone est plus belle ;-)


----------



## Invité (22 Mars 2005)

La 4.5 pour moi. Je la trouve très bien, avec des pointes tout à fait respectables quand il y a du monde en piste


----------



## ThiGre (22 Mars 2005)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> perso j'ai laisse tomber lime par son jumeau cabos bien meilleur, plus rapide et surtout moins gourmand en ressource.. lime est a la poubelle. et en plus l'icone est plus belle ;-)



Idem


----------



## Tangi (23 Mars 2005)

Surtout il ne faut pas généraliser, ça dépennd de ce qu'on recherche, de son fournisseur d'accès à Internet, de son débit, enfin de plein de paramêtres, et en ce qui me concerne je rejoindrais *jaipatoukompri*, Limewire est de très loin, mais vraiment de très loin (y a pas photos, enfin je crois que je suis assez clair, inutile de me répéter) le plus efficace...

L'interface est ceci dit un peu lourde à charger, c'est vrai, mais le reste rien à dire...

Je précise que tous les icones des applications sous Mac OS X peuvent être modifiés, si l'icone de Limewire ne vous plaît pas changez le ...

Un petit truc encore, pour ce qui est de limiter la bande passante en upload, dans la version 4.8 il n'y a plus de chiffre à rentrer si je ne m'abuse, il y a juste une échelle, et lorsque le curseur est positionné à l'extrème gauche, la vitesse de transfert n'est limitée qu'à une 30aine de kbs/sec.. impossible alors apparemment de descendre en deçà ...






Alors que dans les versions précédentes il me semblait bien qu'on avait un chiffre à rentrer et que zéro correspondait bien, comme le disait *AroundTheWorld*, à aucune limite de bande passante...


----------



## flo_69 (6 Avril 2005)

Bonjour j'ai une question sur le logiciel lamewire quand je télécharge des musiques pas de soucis je peux les retrouver sur itune directement par  contre pour de la vidéo elle est dans l'onglet "fichier télécharger" (je suis pas certains de ce nom) de limewire et la pas moyen de le faire passer dans un autre fichier exemple ou je stock mes vidéos pour pouvoir par la suite le graver sur un cd 

Comment faire ?

merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Tangi (6 Avril 2005)

flo_69 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour j'ai une question sur le logiciel lamewire quand je télécharge des musiques pas de soucis je peux les retrouver sur itune directement par  contre pour de la vidéo elle est dans l'onglet "fichier télécharger" (je suis pas certains de ce nom) de limewire et la pas moyen de le faire passer dans un autre fichier exemple ou je stock mes vidéos pour pouvoir par la suite le graver sur un cd
> 
> Comment faire ?
> 
> merci pour vos réponses.


Le nom du dossier est "Shared" par défaut, mais c'est drôlement bizarre que tu ne puisses pas déplacer les fichers vidéo téléchargés (que tu télécharges en toute légalité bien entendu)...

Lorsque le téléchargement est fini, tu n'arrives pas à copier puis à coller le fichier ailleurs, par exemple ???? ...

Vérifie, éventuellement si le fichier n'est pas vérrouillé, il n'y a pas de petit cadenas à gauche de l'icone du fichier ??? Tu cliques sur le fichier, tu ouvres la fenêtre d'information (pomme+i) et tu vérifies si la case "Vérrouillé" est cochée... Décoche-la si nécessaire, mais a priori je ne vois pas comment un fichier téléchargé pourrait être vérrouillé :mouais:...

Bizarre ...


----------



## flo_69 (6 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Le nom du dossier est "Shared" par défaut, mais c'est drôlement bizarre que tu ne puisses pas déplacer les fichers vidéo téléchargés (que tu télécharges en toute légalité bien entendu)...
> 
> Lorsque le téléchargement est fini, tu n'arrives pas à copier puis à coller le fichier ailleurs, par exemple ???? ...
> 
> ...



c'est en faite le fichier qui se trouve dans ma mediathèque est imposible de faire un copier/coller j'ai pas la foction meme avec pomme C   

le fichier shared tu le trouve où ??

merci pour ta réponse


----------



## flo_69 (6 Avril 2005)

c'est bon j'ai trouvé encore merci


----------



## Tangi (6 Avril 2005)

flo_69 a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon j'ai trouvé encore merci


C'était quoi le problème alors, s'il y en avait un d'ailleurs ...


----------

